# Browning Maxus?



## jaeger jr (Dec 5, 2011)

I went into Gander the other day and was looking at shotguns. I like the weight, look, and the feel of the Browning Maxus. But I have not shot one and was wondering how they shot? Also I'm a Lefty. I shot a right handed shotgun currently and I'm tired of powder getting me in the eyes. So also, do they make it in a left handed model? I looked a little online to see if they made it in a lefty but I could not find anything and of course the gander guy did not know. haha


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't think they make a left hand model but as far as shooting its the best gun i've ever shot.  Of course its all in how it feels to you but it just seems to hit almost anything i point it at, I like how it shoots better than the Vinci which is also a great shooting gun.  I choose the Maxus over anything in my safe though.


----------



## thar31321 (Dec 6, 2011)

Benelli makes left hand guns but I don't think winchester or browning makes them.


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 6, 2011)

not sure if they make it in a left handed model but dad just bought a maxus and it i must say its a sweet shootin gun


----------



## jaeger jr (Dec 6, 2011)

I was afraid that would be the case, that they dont make it in a left handed model. I also looked at a left handed Benelli super black eagle 2, it was pretty sweet. I was kinda hopeing that the Maxus would have a left handed model cuz the Benelli's are a good bit more expensive then the Maxus. I liked them both, they are both made by qaulity manufacturers and they are both light which is a plus for those long walks with decoys and a blind bag on my back.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 6, 2011)

Your only real options in a LH shotgun is going to be a Benelli M2 or SBEII.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a Lefty... Benelli and a few Remingtons are pretty much it in semi-auto.  I've seen a few imports, but they are hard to come by and only shoot 2-3/4" shells.  Ran accross a Charles Daly not long ago in camo... first one I'd ever seen.  If you want to consider a pump... the Browning BPS ejects out the bottom.  I've got one as a back up gun.  I trade it out with an over/under.  For some reason, I always start and finish with my SBE II...?


----------



## jaeger jr (Dec 7, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks guys for the replies. I'll probably be sucking it up, going ahead and paying the cash for a Left handed Benelli super black eagle 2. They are expensive.  But it will be worth the money, because I'll be able to shot 3 1/2 shells and won't have burnt powder getting in my eyes. The ducks are worth the extra money.


----------



## meckardt (Dec 7, 2011)

3rd season with mine and I love it. Next gun though will def be the Beretta Xplor. They are a sweet gun. Know a few guy with lefty Benellis and they love em. Best of luck!!


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a  Maxus and I love it.  It is a great gun.  I hunt deer, turkey, ducks, crows and just about anything else i can legally.  It is a great gun


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 11, 2012)

My cousin/duck hunting partner shoots one and loves it! I like the feel of it as well...


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm a lefty and went with the Maxus. You can fit the gun to you with the shims and the Maxus throws the emptys forward and to the right. No problem for a lefty.


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 28, 2012)

Me and 3 of the guys on our Team all got a MAXUS last yr...we all love them...yes they carry a left hand..but the best lookin  1 belongs to the GA-BOY


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention this in my previous reply, but the safety can be reversed easily for a LH shooter. Works great but after 5 decades of shooting with the RH safety it takes some getting used to.


----------

